# Epic Comp vs. Allez Comp



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Tired of riding my mountain bike of paved trails, so I'm looking to get into a road bike cheap. Don't want to spend a ton, because I'm only working in a town with a huge network of bike trails temporarily.I've found an Epic Comp (600 components) and a Allez Comp (105), both for $200, both the same size, both look to be in good shape. If I knew more about bikes, would this be an easy choice?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skinewmexico said:


> Tired of riding my mountain bike of paved trails, so I'm looking to get into a road bike cheap. Don't want to spend a ton, because I'm only working in a town with a huge network of bike trails temporarily.I've found an Epic Comp (600 components) and a Allez Comp (105), both for $200, both the same size, both look to be in good shape.* If I knew more about bikes, would this be an easy choice*?


Depends on who you ask.  

AFAIK the Epic went into production around the late 80's and had what was then referred to as the Shimano 600 group. The frame was lugged CF and if the bike really is in good shape $200 is a fair price (IMO). If you care, the history of Shimano's 600 group is covered here:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/shimano.html

It's difficult to comment on the Allez Comp without knowing the approximate year. There have been several iterations, again AFAIK.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

The Allez Comp is a 1993.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skinewmexico said:


> The Allez Comp is a 1993.


Well, in that case it would be a lugged chromoly (steel) frame with 7 spd 105 group. If it's in good shape (no rust, no major dents), that would be my choice. You'd have some better options if you were to upgrade in the future. Neither bike would make for easy or cheap upgrades, but a steel frame is (literally) more flexible in that area.

Additionally, while the Epic would make for an interesting ride, it is a bonded (and aging) mixed materials frame, so I'd be a little concerned with durability, but that's JMO.

EDIT: Post pics if you can.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Owner told me it was an 8 speed 105 group. Anyway...........why are those bikes hard to upgrade?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skinewmexico said:


> Owner told me it was an 8 speed 105 group. Anyway...........why are those bikes hard to upgrade?


He may very well be right, but the OEM specs say it left the factory as a 7 spd, so maybe the owner(s) upgraded at some point.

The Epic is harder to upgrade because CF bikes aren't very flexible, so spreading the dropouts to 130mm's to accomodate newer drivetrains is near impossible. It's much less of an issue on a steel frame because the dropouts will spread the 4mm's needed to upgrade. If the present owner is correct that the Comp is an 8 speed, that also makes future upgades easier and somewhat cheaper.

FWIW a pic of the Epic:
View attachment 197539


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Epic sold to the 1st guy who looked at it, so I guess it's a moot point now. Amazing, I emailed the guy at 6:30 this morning, and wasn't even first.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skinewmexico said:


> Epic sold to the 1st guy who looked at it, so I guess it's a moot point now. Amazing, I emailed the guy at 6:30 this morning, and wasn't even first.


At this price point if the bikes are in decent shape they'll sell fast. That the Epic sold before the Comp doesn't mean it's 'better' in some way. 

Whatever you settle on, make sure it fits. That's the most important consideration.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, this job thing is really cramping my Craigslist bargain hunting.


----------

